# My first scratch build, engine shed



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

I finally finished my engine shed, it was alot of work and was my very first scratch build. I used cardstock, basswood for the walls and the corrugated tin for the roof and used some of Dr Bens weathering stain on the tin. I still have some touchup to do here and there and build some doors, but Im happy with the results. The roof looks strange in my pictures to me, I think its from the flash, who knows lol, thanks for looking


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## vic2367 (Dec 27, 2012)

engine shed came out pretty nice


----------



## Sawdust (Oct 26, 2010)

Good looking Engine House Kenny...nice overlap on your roof panels. I like the machine shop on the side as well. Nice string of logging cars too!


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Great construction and weathering/roof detail. Could you tell us about the weathering material used on the walls?


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

looks good! first scratch build is always the scariest...then it becomes addicting.


----------



## JoeG (Feb 3, 2013)

Greta job looks very real :thumbsup:


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

looking great there!! nice engine shed! seems a bit larger then it should be, is that done intentionally? looks really nice!


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks for all the compliments, much appreciated, and yes the first is scary lol
Carl, I used a product called Weather-it, made by A-west to weather the wood. It works really well on basswood, but not so much on popsicle sticks or other wood I tried it on unless you sand the wood real good first.

New Berlin, it does seem a little large to me as well, I had no plans to go by, so I did some searching and found some sizes and went off of that. I think it looks so large because of the switcher in there, it looks better with my steamers and larger diesels. 

The main house is 75'L X 35'W and the peak of the roof is 35' the top of the door opening is 25'. I added some small smokestacks to the main house and one to the workshed, I know it needs other things added, but I cant think of what.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Excellent job! It's easy to see you took your time and paid attention to details. :thumbsup:
Bob


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Excellent job, takes some talent to fabricate stuff from scratch!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Very nice. I especially llike the grey/weathered clapboard siding. Nice choice of color / faded look.

Next project ?!?!?

TJ


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks John and TJ, next project (ongoing) is to finish soldering all my feeders to my bus so I can run trains somewhere else besides my test track lol I got 24 done yesterday, only 44 more pair to go uggg

Im also doing some touch up to the engine shed, adding some things and fixing some flaws that could really be seen in the pictures.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ahhh ... the _fun_ work, huh?!?


----------



## Raptorman83 (Feb 8, 2013)

I like it. It looks great.


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Really nice, Kenny. Looks like it belongs.

Dan


----------

